# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Truy cập chế độ Safe Mode 'ẩn' trên Windows 8

## huynq.231

Nếu đang dùng thử Windows 8, có lúc bạn sẽ không tìm thấy chế độ an toàn (Safe Mode), vì nó đã bị ẩn đi. Có thể thực hiện những bước sau để mở tính năng hữu ích này khi cần sửa lỗi máy tính.


Để vào chế độ an toàn (Safe Mode) ở các phiên bản hệ điều hành trước, chúng ta nhấn F8 trong lúc khởi động. Nhưng với Windows 8, phím này không còn tác dụng như vậy. Windows 8 có một chế độ đặc biệt được tích hợp là_Windows Automatic Repair_. Có thể nói đây là bản cải tiến của chế độ an toàn cũ giúp hệ thống tự động nhận dạng và sửa những lỗi phát sinh, và chúng ta cần khai thác hiệu quả tính năng này.

*1. Khởi động vào chế độ Recovery*
- Nếu nhấn F8 lúc khởi động Windows 8, máy tính sẽ vào chế độ tự động phục hồi (_Automatic Recovery Mode_). Chính vì thế, bạn phải nhấn tổ hợp Shift+F8 mới có thể vào những tùy chọn khác ở chế độ này. Ở màn hình xanh Recovery hiện ra, bạn nhấn _See advanced repair options_.






- Tiếp tục nhấn _Troubleshoot_  ở mục _Choose an option_ > _Advanced Options_ để vào những tùy chọn nâng cao.





- Tại đây, bạn sẽ thấy có 5 mục tương ứng với 5 tính năng giúp người dùng phục hồi HĐH (_System Restore_), tạo bản sao lưu HĐH (_System Image Recovery_), tự động sửa lỗi HĐH (_Automatic Repair_), vào cửa sổ dòng lệnh (_Command Prompt_) và những thiết lập khởi động Windows (_Windows Startup Settings_). Nếu muốn vào chế độ_Safe Mode_, bạn nhấn _Windows Startup Settings_ > nhấn _Restart_ để khởi động lại máy tính.





*2. Kích hoạt Safe Mode*
Trong lần khởi động này, hệ điều hành sẽ cho phép bạn vào các chế độ như vô hiệu các trình điều khiển, tắt các ứng dụng diệt virus, khóa chế độ tự động khởi động máy tính khi gặp lỗi, kích hoạt độ phân giải thấp nhất cho máy tính và chế độ an toàn. Ở màn hình _Advanced Boot Options_ bạn chọn _Safe Mode_.





*3. Cách khác để vào Safe Mode ngay trong Windows 8*
Từ hệ điều hành, bạn vào Start > Run (hoặc nhấn tổ hợp phím Win+R) > nhấn Enter và gõ lệnh _msconfig > OK_.
Tại cửa sổ _System Configuration_, bạn chọn thẻ Boot > đánh dấu trước _Boot options – Safe mode_. Bạn nên chọn chế độ _Minimal_ (chế độ an toàn thông thường) hoặc _Network_ (nếu muốn truy cập Internet từ chế độ an toàn).




Sau khi sửa chữa hệ thống xong, bạn hãy vào lại _System Configuration_ để hủy chế độ _Safe mode_ và khởi động lại là xong.

*Mr ESC (Diễn Đàn Tin Học Việt Nam Tổng Hợp từ Internet)*​

----------


## kiemsl34

*Trả lời: Truy cập chế độ Safe Mode 'ẩn' trên Windows 8*

thanks. cái này e chưa biết. dùng hơn 1 năm mà chưa vào safe mode bao giờ

----------

